# Frankenland



## Coffee (3. Mai 2001)

Ahloaaaaaa,

wer von Euch kommt denn aus dem Frankenland? Und woher genau? Meldet Euch doch mal. wer kennt gute Drops und Trails??

Fragen über Fragen


Red Kona Hexe


----------



## Tom:-) (3. Mai 2001)

hi Red Kona Hexe,

ich wohne in erlangen (umgebung). gute drops gibts in holland   ... nee, quatsch.  also mit drops kenne ich mich nicht aus, da hab ich auch zuviel schiss vor, wenngleich ich da vielleicht schon was kennen täten tu, oben am ratsberg..

trails kenne ich auf jeden fall einige, das ist auch eher mein ding. 

wo kommst´n du her? 

ich hab da übrigens in der rubrik meeting / bike-partner auch ein thema gestartet.

have phun
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (3. Mai 2001)

Ahloaaaaaaa,

ich komm aus Nürnberg. Da is ja Erlangen ein Katzensprung...hehehe. Kannst ja mal auf unserer HP vorbeischauen.

www.Konarama.de.vu

Vielleicht sieht man sich mal oder man kann ja auch was ausmachen.

Red Kona Hexe


----------



## Hornet (1. Juni 2001)

He
 wie was wo Erlangen
da wohn ich doch ach - wo geht was 
NEHMT MICH MIT!!!!!!


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Juni 2001)

hi hornet, hi konarama

so, da sind wir also alle in franken. ist ja doch mal ne idee sich zu treffen, z.zt vielleicht besser nicht in ER, weil da wegen berch alles voller scherben liegt und nach pipi und kotze müffelt 

habt ihr einen vorschlag? 

ich bin ja mehr so der XC-fritze und weniger jump-dropper-xtrem-flyer. von daher könnte ich ein paar touren mit schönen singletrails anbieten, wie gesagt halt mehr strecke als technik.

als maloocher kommen für mich nur die frühen abende ab 18.30 oder das WE in betracht.

was meint ihr?


----------



## Hornet (1. Juni 2001)

Also schließe mich dir an bin eigentlich auch nur für XC zu haben (hab nur Hardtails ;-)
Also wann und wo
Kenn mich streckenmäßig in Er eigentlich gar nicht aus (nur bissle Berg und so) 
komm eigentlich aus der Gegend um Coburg 
bin aber meistens in Er.
Mit den Arbeitszeiten isses ähnlich.
Also entweder am Abend is ja bis 21.30 hell oder We
(wobei dieses nich is)
also irgendwann nächste Woche ?


----------



## Tom:-) (1. Juni 2001)

termine können wir ja per mail arrangieren. 

[email protected]


----------



## Coffee (1. Juni 2001)

Bin auch dabei,

Hello erstmal,


Ja klaro, können wir uns treffen. Sacht einfach mal bescheit. Meine E. Mail

[email protected]

Würde mich echt freuen...

See You

Red Kona Hexe


----------



## Pornostuntman (6. Juni 2001)

Hi erstmal!

Ich bin ja sooooo glücklich, das könnt ihr gar nicht glauben, wie glücklich ich bin! Endlich trifft man mal ein paar heimische Biker im Netz! Kennt jemand die Steinbrüche bei Kühedorf, das ist bei Schwabach, da gäbe es ein paar total geile Jumps! Also das wäre ein Tipp von mir! Ansonsten könnte man sich ja wirklich mal treffen!
Oki, soviel erstmal von meiner Seite. Ich wünsch´ euch noch was!

CU, psm


----------



## Pornostuntman (6. Juni 2001)

Hey, Sorry, aber heute istz echt ganz ganz mies, denn das Wetter ist eher bescheiden! Außerdem krieg´ ich dann Besuch! Aber demnächst können wir ja mal was machen! Meldest Du dich halt mal wieder, wenn Du nach Ansbach kommst! Oder ich...! Warst Du am Montag am Dual-Cup? Ich muß dann mal wieder!
ADIEU, CU, psm


----------



## Tom:-) (8. Juni 2001)

und ich hab so schreckliche migräne ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coffee (8. Juni 2001)

Ahloaaaaaaa,

Och Du armer, hast wieder Deine Tage was



BRÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



Red Kona Hexe   Prost


----------



## k4san3ra (9. Juni 2001)

hallo ihr´s,

ich komme auch aus erlangen!

wart ihr schon radeln?
nimmt mich mit =)

sandra


----------



## Pornostuntman (9. Juni 2001)

Was haltet ihr alle davon, wenn wir uns, vorausgesetzt, das Wetter spielt endlich mal mit irgendwann mal treffen, ich mein, hier gibtz doch überall super schöne Trails!
Erzählt doch mal mehr über euch!!!  
Das wäre echt lässig!
Ich packz dann mal wieder!
Ich wünsch euch was!

ADE, PSM


----------



## Nasi (21. Juni 2001)

Hi Leute,

klasse Strecken gibt es Richtung Hersbruck-Pommelsbrunn.
Was sich auf alle fälle rentiert, ist bei Happurg  zum Hohen-Felsen nauf (Liegt direkt übern Stausee) und dann direkt nach Happurg runterheizen. Wahlweise nach Pommelsbrunn.


Gruss Nasi 
(A Laffer)
P.S. in Laff is am Wochenend Aldstadfest.

Prost


----------



## Pornostuntman (28. Juni 2001)

Laßt uns doch alle mal was richtig toll versautes machen!
Wann und wo?
Schlagt was vor! 

Tschööööö, psm


----------



## OldSchool (29. Juni 2001)

Hi Leute,
komme aus Eckental. Bin berufsmässig und familiär gut eingespannt Habe nur am WE Zeit. Fahre CC und Freeride.
Bin auch für gemeisame Touren zu haben. Gute Trails gibts auf dem alten Panzerschiessübungsplatz (krasses Wort) der Amis in Tennenlohe. Ist auch landschaftlich sehr schön.
Bis irgendwann.
Meine e-mail Adresse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nasi (2. Juli 2001)

Hi Oldschool,

Tennelohe ist Funnig, bin mal auf den Weg nach Baiersdorf dort durchgebiket.

Die Frankenländer könnten sich ja da mal alle Treffen, weils ja doch recht gut Zentral liegt.


Gruss Nasi


----------



## Tom:-) (3. Juli 2001)

ihr sprecht von meiner hosentasche! der reichswald ist sozusagen mein zuhause. 

ein treffen der franken-biker halte ich für dringend nötig, leider ist es wohl schwer einen gemeinsamen termin zu finden.

ich kann eine 3berge tour anbieten. meine hausstrecke. ~800Hm, 50km, 2h (vollgas) bis 3h (moderat) (im schneematsch 4h)

kalchreuth - hetzleser berg - ratsberg

5% asphalt (bin noch auf der suche nach umgehungen)
45% feld-/waldwege
50% trails

start und ziel wäre z.b erlangen oder uttenreuth.
das wär doch was zur not.

meldet euch unter [email protected]

jetzt am wochenende 6.7.8. juli kommt besuch, da werde ich die eine oder andere mtb-tour unternehmen, kann sich jeder gerne einklinken.


----------



## Nasi (3. Juli 2001)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh,

leider hab ich da keine Zeit, sonst hätt ich mich da mitdrangehängt        

Na ja, dann ein anderesmal.


Gruss Nasi


----------



## Pornostuntman (3. Juli 2001)

Solche Touren sind bei mir immer eher fraglich, denn, wie ich sehe, seid ihr alle ziemliche Kondi- und Bergbolzer! Für mich wär´ das weniger was, denn mit nur einem 46er Kettenblatt vorne fährt sich´s nur äußerst unangenehm den Berg rauf! 
Aber im September wollte ich mal wieder noch Bischofsmais, oder nach Todtnau! Ansonsten hätte ich aber auch so nix gegen ein "Frankonia"- Meeting einzuwenden!

Ich wünsch´ euch noch was, 

ADIEU, psm


----------



## Tom:-) (3. Juli 2001)

steck nicht dieselbe in den sand  ....

wohnst ja gleich um die ecke, da können wir doch nach feierabend mal 'ne tour machen. bin meist ab 19.00 startklar.

schreib mail. will hier nich mein fon# posten

tom


----------



## Hornet (3. Juli 2001)

Kling cool Tom ich werd am Wochenend wohl endlich wieder aufs Bike steigen dürfen (endilch jubel *freu*) aber ich glaub da radel ich erstmal solo ein Stückchen und wenn`s gut läuft dann bin ich für die eine oder andere Tour zu haben ich meld mich


----------



## Tom:-) (4. Juli 2001)

hornet is back, mit neuem logo. was macht der huf? schon wieder genesen? 

meld dich sobald du einsatzfähig bist, wird zeit, dass wir mal biken gehen. 

weiter gute besserung,
greets tom


----------



## Hornet (4. Juli 2001)

Check ich wahrscheinlich am Wochenend und gebt dir dann Montag bescheid.


----------



##  (4. Juli 2001)

>>ihr sprecht von meiner hosentasche! der reichswald ist sozusagen mein zuhause. 

kalchreuth - hetzleser berg - ratsberg<<

@tom - das ist genau meine strecke .... da fall ich
quasi von meiner haustür drauf.



dieses WE kann ich auch nicht =(
aber ein anderesmal klappt dann bestimmt....

wünsch euch auf alle fälle mal viel spass

sandra


----------



## Pornostuntman (6. Juli 2001)

Uuuuaaaaahhhhh, ist das heute alles hell!!! Ist euch schon aufgefallen, daß wir hier, das Frankenland-Forum das meist beantwortete Forum im Bike- und Singletreff sind?!
Ähhhhhhhhhhhhh, shit, ich bin heute viel zu verpeilt, hab´ keine Ahnung mehr, was ich sonst noch schreiben wollte! Helft mir doch mal auf die Sprünge!!!

Machtz gut, ich leg´ mich jetzt erstmal ab, psm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (9. Juli 2001)

die franken seien kontaktscheu ...

@hornet: was hat die hufprüfung am WE ergeben?

ich war am WE mit den jungs und mädels vom alpenverein biken. hat voll laune gemacht. werd ich jetzt wohl öfter tun. treffpunkt ist immer samstags 14.00 uhr am parkplatz bei der 'palmsanlage'


----------



## Thomas (9. Juli 2001)

> *
> ich war am WE mit den jungs und mädels vom alpenverein biken. hat voll laune gemacht. werd ich jetzt wohl öfter tun. *


Ich hoffe Du hast auf das Forum hingewiesen? Oder Brauchst Du ein IBC-Shirt?


----------



## Tom:-) (10. Juli 2001)

gibts ein IBC shirt? watt kost, wie sieht's aus, haben will ....


----------



## Hornet (10. Juli 2001)

Also mein Veterinär hätte wohl gesagt ERSCHIESSEN
Aber nun ja es sieht folgendermaßen aus:
Auf der Geraden nicht im Gelände (also Schotter und Teer) etwa zu 80-90% einsatzfähig
Probleme gibts nur im Gelände wenns schüttelt dann tuts aua machen und im Wiegetritt das geht fast gar nicht.
Aber ansonsten abgesehen davon das die Kondi voll im Eimer  
ist bin ich glücklich wieder aufm Bike zu sitzen 

Also wenn mers erstmal langsam angehn lassen bin ich wieder einsatzfähig


----------



## Tom:-) (12. Juli 2001)

ich habe unseren admins vorgeschlagen ein regionales forum franken einzurichten. bitte gebt hier kurz eure stimme und eure meinung dazu ab:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4653

thanx
 

grüsse Tom


----------



## Thomas (16. Juli 2001)

viel spass damit


----------



## Hornet (17. Juli 2001)

Danke


----------

